# France Germany or Spain and Portugal



## jagmanx (Aug 29, 2018)

France is obviously good with the aires.
Germany has similar and maybe marginally better Stellplatz.
I have not been to Spain but include it in the poll as it is a very popular destination

Diesel slightly cheaper in Germany even cheaper in Spain

No road tolls in Germany
Both Germany and France have good quality non-motorway "A roads" and minor roads

For the purposes of voting please ignore "sightseeing" aspects as this is such a multi-faceted consideration


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Aug 29, 2018)

I would vote for France in the spring/summer/autumn and then Iberia for the winter months which is 2 answers so I can't vote.:sad:


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 29, 2018)

*Surely*



wakk44 said:


> I would vote for France in the spring/summer/autumn and then Iberia for the winter months which is 2 answers so I can't vote.:sad:



3 out 4 seasons means France !

Also Spring Summer Autumn are the main travel seasons (except for Full-timers)

I appreciate your point ..just wanted to keep it as simple as possible !


----------



## Beemer (Aug 29, 2018)

I have voted Iberia for the good weather mainly, but love France and Germany too.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 29, 2018)

*It is a bit like Which cheese do you like ?*

I like many cheeses but if I had to choose ONLY 1 it would be cheddar


----------



## barryd (Aug 29, 2018)

France by a country mile for me.  The diversity of the country, the people, the food, the weather (not always), ease of access with a motorhome (aires wilding), not over populated.  France is Europes playground.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 29, 2018)

*Thanks*



barryd said:


> France by a country mile for me.  The diversity of the country, the people, the food, the weather (not always), ease of access with a motorhome (aires wilding), not over populated.  France is Europes playground.



For a straightforward answer


----------



## mid4did (Aug 29, 2018)

Spain for us as we,ve got time in abundance.The roads are so much improved these days,fuel and food is cheaper  so euros go further.France,for me, was good when I was working and could only get at the most 17 days.It,s a difficult choice also as now we,ve been to norway that comes into the equation.Wildcamping in abundance in such beautiful places.decisions decisions  says me ,sweating me cobblers off in spain wishing it was 10 degrees cooler.


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 29, 2018)

We're giving France a miss, this Autumn.
The Crit air, 50 mph limits,indifferent weather, security, local politics, etc.. make it less attractive .
Spain and Portugal, inland, are so much less hassle.


----------



## vanmandan (Aug 29, 2018)

France in Spring & Autum.
Southern Sicily in Winter.
Scotland in the hope of Summer & MOT.
Spain dosn't do it for me.


----------



## Byronic (Aug 29, 2018)

Off post, But for anyone with cost being a major factor in choosing where they go,
Turkey must be considered a worthy destination right now. With the Lira being in free fall you could 
probably travel in splendour for 6 months for 100€. 
Just have remember to pack the Imodium should you stay in a hotel, and keep all political views to yourself of course!


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 29, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Off post, But for anyone with cost being a major factor in choosing where they go,
> Turkey must be considered a worthy destination right now. With the Lira being in free fall you could
> probably travel in splendour for 6 months for 100€.
> Just have remember to pack the Imodium should you stay in a hotel, .......
> ...



We could raise a couple of hundred Euro to send a couple of our more political members there, eh ?


----------



## Byronic (Aug 29, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> We could raise a couple of hundred Euro to send a couple of our more political members there, eh ?



Good thinking, but why stop at political WC members, porcine Boris could go meet
some of his Anatolian ancestors, although I'm not sure they welcome truthful 
journalist/politicians at the moment, errr hang on, second thoughts he'd be OK then.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 29, 2018)

Haven't been to Portugal for a while, but I like all options.
If I had to choose, it would be France, especially seeing as that includes Corsica.


----------



## 1807truckman (Aug 29, 2018)

Germany for me every time, good beer, good wine, good roads some with no speed limit, good food and reasonable fuel prices.

Graham


----------



## kensowerby (Aug 31, 2018)

Spain and Portugal for the winter, summer is a question mark as its where ever the road takes us:dance::juggle:
Ken


----------



## rugbyken (Aug 31, 2018)

love france been visiting for30+ years now but has got very expensive now i have more time to travel i prefer portugal & inland spain so iberia it is,


----------



## Robina (Sep 24, 2018)

mark61 said:


> Haven't been to Portugal for a while, but I like all options.
> If I had to choose, it would be France, especially seeing as that includes Corsica.


I'd be interested to hear more about Corsica -  any information or suggestions welcome. It caught my eye due to it being part of France, but I can't find out much about it.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Sep 24, 2018)

I see the voting has closed but for me it is Spain.
I didn't go there when I was younger as I was put off by the whole fish and chips on the Costas scene ( I didn't know about independent travel then, also had almost no money) so this last four years since retirement I have been to Spain in the Spring in my van ( central Spain) and a couple of back packing trips in the winter, Seville, Granada, Cadiz, Malaga. I have loved discovering the country, reading the history, and attempting to learn Spanish.
Viva Espania.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 24, 2018)

We had no choice,but to go through France. There were no cabins available to northern Spain and we would probably still be waiting to board. Went via Caen.
.

We decided to spend the money we saved on ferry fares on using the motorways.. Boring but painless.
Never saw any van with a Crit-air sticker. Maybe they just give a Gallic shrug and a " pffft ", to the whole thing.
Apart from fuel and one supermarket visit, we left little money behind us. Apart from a visit to Puy Du Fou, which made it all worthwhile.
Might even consider the OAP discount crossing,via Le Havre, next.

Spain and Portugal are far more attractive to us.
Ps.

Only 55 members could be Ar5ed to vote.. Not much of  a representative turnout, was it...?


----------



## The laird (Sep 24, 2018)

France every time for us in This house


----------



## Val54 (Sep 24, 2018)

.............Only 55 members could be Ar5ed to vote.. Not much of a representative turnout, was it...?


Maybe everyone else stays in the UK or goes to Greece or Italy or.............didn’t like the wording of the referendum. :wave::wave: who knows ? 
Dave


----------



## John H (Sep 28, 2018)

We love France but it is too far north in winter. If France were further south, I don't think we would spend as much time in Spain, but it isn't, so we do  As far as costs are concerned, Spain wins hands down. All three are good for wildcamping and all three have fascinating geography and history to interest and amaze. My answer to impossible questions like this is usually based on where I am at the time. Since I am in Croatia, I abstain (even though I couldn't have voted anyway because the poll has closed


----------



## wildebus (Sep 28, 2018)

only thing about France is ... full of blooming French Folk - so I would vote Holland/Germany and bypass France entirely  - but it isn't an option so I can't.

(I'd also add Austria in the itinery)


----------



## witzend (Sep 28, 2018)

*France*

France wins hands down for me much more geared to motorhomes which is whats the polls about isn,t it


----------

